# Hydro-fleece?



## Gaz_dbd (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey can anyone tell me what this is like to use between the substrate and lecca, and also the lecca and egg crate? 

I used to use weed fabric but that just gets far too waterlogged. I know there are cheaper versions available but i 1) have a bit of problem ordering from the likes of ebay, and 2) need to put an order in to these guys so it seems sensible to just stick this on too.

Lucky Reptile Hydro Fleece 100x50cm HF-100 - Surrey Pet Supplies

Cheers
Gaz


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I've used it and can say it gets just as waterlogged as weed fabric.

I use this now MESH NET FILTER STRAIN WASH BAG LAUNDRY LINING BUG FLY | eBay as been a netting water runs straight through it, with no wicking. Also it's polyester, so totally inert and wont rot away over time. Put it this way, I have the water from a water fall running through this, and the soil next to it doesn't get waterlogged. Best of all, it's really cheap. lol

Found a pic of how I used it, so uploaded it for you:-










Ade


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I use old pillowcases.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I use old pillowcases.



This ^^^^^^^


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

If your pillow case is cotton, it will decompose eventually.

Ade


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

I use netting like Ade, or use the plactic hessin type sack bulk crickets come in. 

jay


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I use net curtains.


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Thought I may aswell tag this on here....

Is Polyethylene safe to use ??

I assume so, as i've noticed it on a few fishkeeping sites (While trying to find a pic of the exact one I have)

Bought a 10m roll of 5" wide stuff for £1 from a clearance-bin in B&Q today in the hope it's suitable for my FBT setup


----------

